# 2,B,Greenwood, Indiana, USA



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

Country:USA
State/Region:Indiana
City/Town:Greenwood
Number of rats: 1
Sex:male (might sell female)
Age(s): 1 day old
Name(s): Thaddeus, Nacho
Colours: black hooded (both)
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: 
Temperament: great
Medical problems: none
Will the group be split: yes
Transport available: possibly
Other:
URL of Pictures: http://profile.myspace.com/index.cf...&MyToken=c8dfb51f-8b43-4055-916c-d55eb6d195e7

Preferred donation: $5


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Ratlettes for sale in Greenwood, IN*

Adoption. Not sale.

Adoption.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Ratlettes for sale in Greenwood, IN*

i hope you didn't breed her to make money.......... 

I'm donating over 60$, so my ratties that didn't end up with homes can have everything they need at a rat rescue, and the ones that did find homes don't have to pay for them!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Ratlettes for sale in Greenwood, IN*

sorry... rats for adoption.. and i didn't breed for money because i've heard and read from everyone that you dont make money you spend it.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Ratlettes for sale in Greenwood, IN*



> and i didn't breed for money because i've heard and read from everyone that you dont make money you spend it.


that make me happy! I'm sure the post appeared a lot different than you intended it to be.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Ratlettes for sale in Greenwood, IN*

ambernd: please read the annoucement at the top of this section and change your post according to the format outlined there. if you do not change to the use of the proper format your post will be deleted in 2 days.


----------



## thegrotto (May 11, 2007)

*Re: Ratlettes for sale in Greenwood, IN*



Forensic said:


> Adoption. Not sale.
> 
> Adoption.


I was just going to say that.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Ratlettes for sale in Greenwood, IN*

thank you for adjusting your format inside the topic however please adjust the title as well. you were almost deleted today because i thought you hadn't changed anything.


----------



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Ratlettes for sale in Greenwood, IN*

He was almost deleted or his post was? Do people get deleted for breaking a rule? I'm a little paranoid now as I've already received warnings and the rules state it's like 3 strikes and you're out.  Very harsh.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Ratlettes for sale in Greenwood, IN*

no i meant this post (my brain isn't with me today it would seem--its been a VERY long week...) we're pretty leinent here so unless you're causing a huge rucous and aren't improving with some warnings (esstentially a troll) then its unlikely you will be banned. however, that is not to say that you can get away with not following the rules, like i said, we take everything in context as best we can. 

if you read above a few posts i had given ambered 2 days to correct her format and because the title is still not in the correct format i had almost assumed that she hadn't changed a thing as was about to follow through with what i said i would do. but i happened to see that the format inside was corrected so perhaps she just didn't read the outline for the correct format as closely as i would have liked. so i'm giving her another chance to completely remedy the situation.


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Ratlettes for sale in Greenwood, IN*



Lesath said:


> He was almost deleted or his post was? Do people get deleted for breaking a rule? I'm a little paranoid now as I've already received warnings and the rules state it's like 3 strikes and you're out.  Very harsh.


 IM A GIRL!!! lol....


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Ratlettes for sale in Greenwood, IN*



ambernd said:


> Lesath said:
> 
> 
> > He was almost deleted or his post was? Do people get deleted for breaking a rule? I'm a little paranoid now as I've already received warnings and the rules state it's like 3 strikes and you're out.  Very harsh.
> ...


Yet another exmple of why we should be able to put gender under our icons! -coughcoughcough-. :lol:


----------

